# Snapped a few on walk this evening:) 6/10/14



## Denise1952 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Harley (Jun 10, 2014)

:coolpics:


----------



## Ina (Jun 10, 2014)

Lovely Denis Abby


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 11, 2014)

I love all the photos you took Denise!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 11, 2014)

Great snaps.


----------



## Pam (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2014)

So nice. Peaceful shots.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 11, 2014)

*Brilliant*


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks all, 

I am so lucky to have the trail, the river, and a safe neighborhood (comparatively speaking).  The track from the school is below me, and several people walk on that but I'd get way bored going round, and round.  Plus, I'm up where the animals are  That bird silhouette was weird because I couldn't focus in close enough to catch his color.  Anyway, thanks for all the likes you guys, it's encouraging as I really am trying to take more photos using my own settings.  Those are all on "auto" mode. Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2014)

Wonderful pics, thanks for sharing them! :love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome back, SeaBreeze. How was the trip?


----------



## Raven (Jun 11, 2014)

I enjoyed seeing your pictures very much.  Photography is is wonderful hobby.
Thanks for posting the lovely pics.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome back Seabreeze!!  I was just thinking last night that it was getting close to your return.  Hope you got some pics, and/or a story or two to share!! Denise


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow Denise those photos are amazing. What camera are you using to get such clarity of the moon on auto focus may I ask?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Dolly,

It's a 230 dollar camera, nothing too fancy, has manual settings I don't quite have the hang of, yet.  It's a Fujifilm Finepix S4250 w/24x zoom.  It's a good camera for me, but I had a good one before, just thought I needed more.  It was a little Kodak point and shoot, but it took great photos, just auto-mode.  Now I have more camera, and I can learn some trick with manual settings, but I'm not inclined to work at it very hard.  Bought it at Walmart, and I know the case, tripod, batteries and charger, were included as well

Thanks for the encouragement  Some pros have told me to check what settings Auto Mode is giving me on a shot like that, then imitate the settings, and change them around to see if I can make a shot better.  Not a bad place to start from, auto mode Denise


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks so much for that Denise I also have a fuji finepix s5700 and although it takes fair to middling photos ....and it couldn't possibly take photos as good as yours.

I get a lot of purple feathering around trees if I take them in full sun as well...do you get that with the s4250? Also the macro is useless on _super _macro..everything is blurred.

I really want to get a new camera that will take great photos without it costing me a fortune or being too big to carry around ( I take my camera everywhere in my handbag), I think  I'll go and check out the reviews of the s4250


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 11, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks so much for that Denise I also have a fuji finepix s5700 and although it takes fair to middling photos ....and it couldn't possibly take photos as good as yours.
> 
> I get a lot of purple feathering around trees if I take them in full sun as well...do you get that with the s4250? Also the macro is useless on _super _macro..everything is blurred.
> 
> I really want to get a new camera that will take great photos without it costing me a fortune or being too big to carry around ( I take my camera everywhere in my handbag), I think  I'll go and check out the reviews of the s4250



Oh yes you can, take even better photos than you see me taking.  But it takes practice, the pros tell me every time I yack with them  Do you have a tripod Dolly?  I have to use one if I really want a "clear" photo because I have a tremor, both in my hands, and neck/head.  So it is frustrating at times, if I try without the tripod.  I got mine for I think 20 bucks.  Lighting is a biggie, I am learning to use the different features (use your manual) for best exposure settings.  If you don't have your manual, you can find it online, I can help you if you want.  Just relax, and use your auto settings, and when learn about aperture, shutterspeed, and ISO.  Those are the 3 things the pros tell me to get a handle on.

Another thing I was taught, if I don't want to just point and shoot on the fly, is to take time in scoping out my "subject".  What do I see with my eyes, that I want to capture, what grabbed me about the flower, moon, car, person etc.  Then make sure that is exactly what I focus in on.  In the photo I will attach, I focused in on the yellow flower, so in doing that, I got a macro effect in my auto settings (more later on that if you want).  My "subject" is clear, the background is not.  Can't recall what they call that "type" of shot but someone here might know.  Remember I am an amateur, just learning myself hugs, Denise  PS I am really struggling with the super macro, it sounds super right?  Well, it's not working for me, but I know I have a lot to study and learn about it





https://flic.kr/p/9TRBPa


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh thanks Denise that's great info...

I haven't got time now to ask any questions...gotta get to bed ready for work tomorrow, but in a few days when I have time off, I'll be back to pick your brains if that's ok.. thanks so much again. 

g'night...well I know it's not night there..lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 11, 2014)

Anytime Dolly, I don't know a lot but can point you to some good, easy-to-understand tutorials as well  Text or vids  Sleep good Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Welcome back, SeaBreeze. How was the trip?



Great Pappy, thanks!  Posted a few pics in photography and added an album.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Welcome back Seabreeze!!  I was just thinking last night that it was getting close to your return.  Hope you got some pics, and/or a story or two to share!! Denise



Thanks Denise! :love_heart:  We had a mix of weather at 10,000 feet altitude, some sunny and warm, and snow on Sunday.  Did some hiking, fishing and target practice...we had a wonderful time.  Saw some deer and a nice male elk, but they didn't hang around long enough to vogue for us, lol.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh geez, sounds wonderful! Can't wait to go camping, I might get to this year, hope, hope, hope Im gonna go find your pics, denise


----------



## Rainee (Jul 2, 2014)

Lovely photos Denise.. thanks for sharing.. a nice way to end your day..


----------

